# Still Another Newbe Questionier



## RussC42 (Nov 16, 2006)

Have read some posts about set ups for FTA but not much talk about doing it by using a big ugly dish? I'm using a 4DTV to move the dish with a Coolsat 5000 as my FTA receiver. Think I'm hooked up but most certainly not sure if right as I do get some programming but very limited. Do you have to blind scan both H & V sides of a satellite to get programs? What settings should I be using for LNB's etc?

Perhaps steer me towards a location with all the low down or better yet I would gladly pay for a phone call to talk directly to some one who has a similar reception set up. I am most certainly not trying to get pirated programming just what is supposed to be up there for free.

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## Deke Leonard (Nov 3, 2006)

Russ,

I have a Satwork 3618 hooked up through a Motorola 922 4DTV. I don't know how the Coollsat works, but with the 3618 I use the 922 to go to the satellite I want and set the polarity. Make sure the LNB on the Coolsat is set at 10750 for Ku and 5150 for C Band. I scan each polarity seperate, pick a vertical TP on the 922, set the Coolsat on vertical then scan. Change the 922 to a horizontal TP, then scan again.

Go to G10 (GO) at 123, set the 4DTV on TP 5, vertical, set the Coolsat for Ku and scan. There are a ton of stations on that satellite.

I hope that this is of some help.

~DL~


----------



## RussC42 (Nov 16, 2006)

Deke Leonard said:


> Russ,
> 
> I have a Satwork 3618 hooked up through a Motorola 922 4DTV. I don't know how the Coollsat works, but with the 3618 I use the 922 to go to the satellite I want and set the polarity. Make sure the LNB on the Coolsat is set at 10750 for Ku and 5150 for C Band. I scan each polarity seperate, pick a vertical TP on the 922, set the Coolsat on vertical then scan. Change the 922 to a horizontal TP, then scan again.
> 
> ...


Thanks I'll give that a try but think I might be doing something wrong as what I get is very limited. Will get back after I try this.


----------



## Deke Leonard (Nov 3, 2006)

Russ,

I scanned G10 (G0) on the vertical side yesterday and picked up 12 signals with and good number channels. They are there, go for it.

~DL~


----------

